# Stalled labor?



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

My 7 year old Nigerian doe had a kid this morning around 5/6am. The kid was dead when I discovered it. Not licked off or anything. The doe if a notoriously bad mother (unfortunately I’m only keeping her because she was my first goat ever) so I’m not super surprised that the kid was dead. Anyways, she normally has had either quads, triplets, and one year she had twins. She had this first kid and never pushed out anymore. I didn’t see that she cleaned because a lot of the time they’ll eat the placenta and I don’t see it in the stall. So to me it seems like she has more kids in there. I tried to reach in but it’s so tight in there I could only get in to about my wrist. I call d the vet and he could only get in about the same. So neither of us felt anything, but I’m not convinced because I can’t reach in any further. She seems fairly normal, chewing cud and eating/drinking. Anyone have any advice? Is this stalled labor? The vet told me to wait it out and see how she’s acting.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I am surprised the vet couldn't do anything and just wants you to wait. 

Have you tried "bumping" her to see if you can feel any kids externally? Does she still appear to have a "baby belly"? 

If she is acting normally either she is done, or she has a kid in their stuck/malpositioned and it will not end well for her or the kids. Did he give antibiotics?

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

An ultrasound would tell too.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

If there's a kid stuck, it should be stuck either in or at the very edge of the birth canal. So if you were able to reach in up to your wrist, you should have felt something at your fingertips. I'm going to guess there were no other kids this time. But if you're not sure, try bouncing her belly. If there are more kids in there you should be able to feel them just in front of her udder--it feels like there's a brick sitting in her belly. If she feels like a waterbed it means she's empty.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ultra sound would be good to do, so you know for sure.

I can't believe the vet wouldn't help her dilate, to get in there, before it is too late and she closes. 
But get an ultra sound right away.


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

I thought he would have given her oxytocin or something. She seems to be acting completely normal. I can’t feel anything in her stomach at all. I’m going to call in the morning if she starts acting strangely or lethargic and insist on an ultrasound, but maybe she just had the one. Just really odd to me.


----------



## sheann (Oct 11, 2011)

Almost same thing here this morning. Live baby nearly dried off. Passed placenta but still passing Amber goo. Vet came out said she was barely dialated. He bounced her said that baby wasn't hers. This is year 7 raising goats and I've never had her do anything like this. It is hers, it can't belong to anyone else. She has no bloody discharge only Amber goo sometimes slightly blood tinged. 
She will lay down and give small pushes but doesn't seem to be in any distress.


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

That's so weird @sheann I do believe we know our goats best. I am thinking because my doe is older maybe it was a fluke thing this year? She seems to be very comfortable, eating and chewing cud. ‍♀ I guess time will tell...


----------



## sheann (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, this doe is a great momma always had twins, she is 7 and has never stole babies before. I had 6 preggers this year, this doe and another one who was in a birthing stall was the last 2 still to deliver, there was no way anyone else could have had that kid. Crazyness. This doe still looks like she has babies in there.
Her Amber goo stopped, no bloody discharge today.
This baby looks just like her. 
The other doe had big twins this afternoon both girls.


----------

